# Browserverbreitung



## fluessig (31. März 2004)

Kennt jemand Seiten auf denen Statistiken zur Verbreitung/dem Einsatz von Browsern veröffentlicht werden?


----------



## lohokla (31. März 2004)

Such mal unter google nach "statistik browser".
Da kommst du z.B. auf dieses Suchergebnis .


----------



## fluessig (1. April 2004)

Ja, das ist was bei dem Typen auf seiner Seite so ankam. Das ist aber keine allgemein gültige Aussage. Außerdem fände ich auch einen Ländervergleich schön.
Vielleicht sollte ich mich damit mal an eine große Fachzeitschrift wenden.


----------

